# Phoenix model



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

For a while I've wanted a to paint a phoenix. But I stumbled across a problem..I can't find anyone that does one! And I can not sculpt so making one is out of the question for me. Although I have recently seen on Raging Heroes they are looking to design one! 

So I was wondering if anyone knew of, or even have a cool phoenix model. Or are there any amazing sculptors who have had a bash at doing one, or prepared to do one?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> For a while I've wanted a to paint a phoenix. But I stumbled across a problem..I can't find anyone that does one! And I can not sculpt so making one is out of the question for me. Although I have recently seen on Raging Heroes they are looking to design one!
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone knew of, or even have a cool phoenix model. Or are there any amazing sculptors who have had a bash at doing one, or prepared to do one?


Ya you would think the high elf's would get a Phoenix.......


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

To the point where it would be a character.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

I once made a pheonix out of a wood elf warhawk. I didn't realy convert the model, but painted it red, and slowly faded it to bright yellow at the tips, looked pretty good to me. I don't have the model, or I'd post a pic.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Convert the new cockatrice so it's rising out of some ashes?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

although they are hard to get there are some good one's from Japan.
example"
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PHOENIX-...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a59b26f06#ht_3376wt_905

still torealis idea will look better but will be much more work.

Edit: if your looking for the guy on foot http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/Avatars-of-War/Elf-Hero/prod_3258.html is a good choice


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

what about the high elf great eagles? maybe green stuff the tail a bit to make it more flowing and its a simple case of painting it in fiery colours


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know how big of a model you are looking for, but what about ths?

http://www.reapermini.com/OnlineStore/Dark%20Heaven%20Legends/latest/03001

Its from reaper and might do ok.

KT


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for all your ideas. Recently looking on Raging Heroes I have seen that they are looking to do a phoenix model. The concept art looks promising so hopefully they'll get the model into production asap.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I was in a GW store in Chicago a while back and saw a Phoenix model in there display. it was basically a Great Eagle wreathed in flames! I think I'll be heading there again tomorrow so if you want I can post a picture of it by monday.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Ravion - if you could take pictures that shall be awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Will Try:wink:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm finally back from the 48 hour event. Sorry but I wasn't able to get a picture of the converted phoenix because it was gone from the display area.


----------

